# Car Auctions, pt 1



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

just a quick question at present, will be asking more in-depth questions a bit later, but how much do you save, roughly, buying at auction compare to buying from a trader? i know theres no difinitive answer, but just a rough guide would be nice.

looking at going to Blackbush Car Auctions next week to have a gander and see how it goes.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

15-20% if you're lucky, the money saved should be pugged away for potential repairs if you inadvertently buy a pup.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

when you say buying from a trader do you mean a car sale fourcourt or a trader who trades in cars ?

auction imo and i have bought from them for 20 years are very hit and miss blackbush get a lot of main dealer part x-s in so you will be buying at trade price however if the car is a good example ie low mileage good specs then a car sale supermarket tend to snap these up for way over trade / cap book price as they make most of there money from finance charges so all that is left in auction is the stock that is less than ideal, 
imo unless your thinking of doing it for a living then you would be better of buying private you can test drive it give it a mega going over avoid the expenive fees you would have to pay at auction so i would go through all the media ie ebay piston heads gumtree autotrader ect find three of the car you want and bid them in the bollux see who wants to sell first you should end up with the car you want with no nasty hiden shocks. 

good luck


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

justina3 said:


> when you say buying from a trader do you mean a car sale fourcourt or a trader who trades in cars ?
> 
> auction imo and i have bought from them for 20 years are very hit and miss blackbush get a lot of main dealer part x-s in so you will be buying at trade price however if the car is a good example ie low mileage good specs then a car sale supermarket tend to snap these up for way over trade / cap book price as they make most of there money from finance charges so all that is left in auction is the stock that is less than ideal,
> imo unless your thinking of doing it for a living then you would be better of buying private you can test drive it give it a mega going over avoid the expenive fees you would have to pay at auction so i would go through all the media ie ebay piston heads gumtree autotrader ect find three of the car you want and bid them in the bollux see who wants to sell first you should end up with the car you want with no nasty hiden shocks.
> ...


its for my next taxi, so either really, seen a few mazda 6's in there, and a few mondeo's, so a good variety.

anyone know what a 08/58 plate 6 or mondeo could go for? diesel's of course? with over 100K on them


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

been to Blackbush a number of times and some of the prices they cars go for are unbelievable (sometimes more than retail price) so have never bought anything


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

yep see that a lot these days most of them are bought by buyers for car supermarkets so they take advantage of low cost big volume transport and then sell them on often only making the profit on the finiance and of course they hammer you on your part exchange which then gets sold onto a sister company ect ect


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone know of a reasonable auction, as in cars go for good value?

hhhhhhhhhhmmmm............ whats my chances of getting the Mazda 6, under 4 years old, for sub 3500 quid? lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Does it need to be<4 years old? It'll be a mk2 then afaik?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> anyone know of a reasonable auction, as in cars go for good value?
> 
> hhhhhhhhhhmmmm............ whats my chances of getting the Mazda 6, under 4 years old, for sub 3500 quid? lol


With 200k already on the clock, or on the V car, every chance


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yup, 4 years or under from date of registration


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

GJM said:


> With 200k already on the clock, or on the V car, every chance


well, they are hovering just above 4 at present, and there was one for about 3800 last week, which is just my luck


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is that local taxi regs? A lot of the cabbies around Chester are still running vectra b dtis


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Might be a hard one to get. We just sold an 06 Vectra 1.8 for £3700 and it needed work done for the MOT due in a week.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Stewerty said:


> Might be a hard one to get. We just sold an 06 Vectra 1.8 for £3700 and it needed work done for the MOT due in a week.


yeah, prices seem to be all over the place at the minute, one week, loads of affordable stuff, next nothing within budget! 

patience i spose


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Auction purchases -

9 year old Fiat Punto mk2. Extremely well specced, nothing wrong apart from the interior was minging and a few niggly bits. Nothing mechanical or serious. £265..

9 year old Corsa C SXi (good spec) - once again, few niggly bits and a blowing exhaust but otherwise fantastic. £1020.

11 year old Peugeot 206 LX. £900. Cat C damage, panels were horribly mis-aligned. So badly infact some of the interior trim wouldn't clip on. Headgasket had gone and it was using more water than petrol. 

It's a gamble! But it's a great buzz and often there are cosmetic things to be done which is almost like a project in a way.. you can get some serious bargains like the first car I listed


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> yeah, prices seem to be all over the place at the minute, one week, loads of affordable stuff, next nothing within budget!
> 
> patience i spose


I nearly had heart failure when the guy offered us that for the vectra. as Alan said it is hit and miss at auction, my mates partner bought a Corsa C SXi a few weeks ago for £1400 and got it home to find it needs a new engine. She now wishes she paid £1700 for a good one at a dealer. On the other hand my ex got a ka for £300 and it has only needed wishbones in it in the 2 years she has owned it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd say you did well to get that for the vectra, they're worth peanuts now.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I'd say you did well to get that for the vectra, they're worth peanuts now.


They really are very cheap now and ours wasnt the best of examples. 60k, 1 rusty front wing and only ever serviced twice.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> well, they are hovering just above 4 at present, and there was one for about 3800 last week, which is just my luck


What model, spec and mileage though?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't forget the buyers premium on top of the hammer price


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

I went to a Manheim auction couple of weeks ago, I dot think they are as good as they used to be, to many members of the public are buying now and driving the price up.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Stewerty said:


> Might be a hard one to get. We just sold an 06 Vectra 1.8 for £3700 and it needed work done for the MOT due in a week.


How much!!! Jesus thats a lot. You could buy the same off of a traders forecourt for less than that. I bought my 04 Vectra 1.8 from SCA 2 years ago for £1800.


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> anyone know of a reasonable auction, as in cars go for good value?
> 
> hhhhhhhhhhmmmm............ whats my chances of getting the Mazda 6, under 4 years old, for sub 3500 quid? lol


You should be able to pick up a 08-58 with 100k for around the 4k mark


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

GJM said:


> What model, spec and mileage though?


cant remember now tbh, just surprised to see it



SteveTDCi said:


> Don't forget the buyers premium on top of the hammer price


how much is that? roughly that is, as i cant find it on BCA's website



Maurice100 said:


> You should be able to pick up a 08-58 with 100k for around the 4k mark


thats what i figured, got my eye on one at auction im going to on Weds, 58 plate diesel, estate, 115K, any ideas what it'll go for?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't forget to add in all the charges on top of the hammer price.
At the moment there aren't really any deals to be had at the auctions. Too many privateers going who can pay a bit more than dealers and pushing prices up at auction.
Better off looking at a private add or ebay for that sort of money.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Went to BCA today, the one Mazda I was interested in went for £4300, then of course buyers fee, plus another £25 I think, must have put it up to around 4700-4800

Shame as I really liked that one too


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought my first car at a car auction, got it for a really good price compared to Autotrader etc.

There are bargains to be had at auctions, just really annoys me though when you see car salesmen from Arnold Shark sticking big bids in effectively 'upping' the price of your potential car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Premium depends on hammer value, i've never bothered to bid as i don't feel there are big enough bargains nowadays, last time i went it was something silly like £250 on a car less than £1000 ... 

Why not try your local Mazda dealer to see if they have anything that they intend to send to auction ? Our lease company want silly amounts for cars too, I'll request the value of our Focus tomorrow, anyone care to have a guess ? its a 58 plate Focus style estate with 104k on the clock, 1.6 TDCi 110ps. Condition doesn't come into it


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'll request the value of our Focus tomorrow, anyone care to have a guess ? its a 58 plate Focus style estate with 104k on the clock, 1.6 TDCi 110ps. Condition doesn't come into it


Hmmmm, I'm guessing between £3700 - £4900?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I should really start a new thread .... but that's quite a large window


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Am I correct with my estimate Steve?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Am I correct with my estimate Steve?


I don't know, i'll request a price to buy tomorrow


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd say that's high for the age and mileage, £3100 tops.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'll request the value of our Focus tomorrow, anyone care to have a guess ? its a 58 plate Focus style estate with 104k on the clock, 1.6 TDCi 110ps. Condition doesn't come into it


My last car was a 57 plate focus zetec which was nice enough but ive now moved up in the world :lol:



VW Golf-Fan said:


> Hmmmm, I'm guessing between £3700 - £4900?


Hmmm, well im going to go a little higher and say £5100


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Think you'll be nearer Jammy, considering what I saw today, lol


----------

